# did i miss banking my 2010 DIK week?? or to early.



## carl2591 (Sep 8, 2009)

I was thinking we were doing 1 yr or 2 yrs out on space banking in march of the year.. did i miss out or have not been keeping up..
I have a DIK in RCI that shows travel window of march 2009 to 31 march 2012
this is my last trade-able unit.

I see more in the DEPOSITS area but for far they are not banked.


----------



## PrairieGirl (Sep 11, 2009)

Carl,

You would have been able to pay your MF and reserve your 2010 DIK week in March of this year.  I have been doing that each year, but this year I didn't.  

DIK must have noticed that I didn't do the early payment this year, they sent me an e-mail last month with a form attached to make it easy to do, I can forward it to you if you like, just send me an e-mail.

LeAnn


----------



## M. Henley (Sep 11, 2009)

*Also!!*

I could use a copy of the form also:

melvin.henley@lrc.ky.gov


----------



## PrairieGirl (Sep 11, 2009)

*sent it!*

Melvin,

You have mail.......

LeAnn


----------

